# Questions/Juicing/Green Smoothies/Juicer



## QuinnQuiver (Oct 5, 2013)

I have been doing blended green smoothies for about 5  months. Getting greens/fruit for about 60-70 bucks per two week period  at Save-a-lot food store, but I still eat some food. I have probably a  medium quality/speed blender but I have been thinking about getting a  juicer but the Omega juicer are so expensive and I don't think I can  afford it. Is there a better priced juicer with about the same about of  power/functionality? I still eat pizza with my family once in a while  but on half of the pizza that I eat I put kale/spinach/collard greens +  sliced tomatoes + onions olive + oregano+ parmesan cheese. I also have  been eating an extremely healthly breakfast food everyday that I thought  of : blend skim milk(or greek yogurt) + eggs + kale + cinnamon +  cayenne pepper or paprika then cook the superfood eggs(I don't cook with  oil spray but rather just put a little bit of milk in the pan)....then  put the supereggs on top of two fat-free tortillas...then add black  beans...then add fat-free shredded cheese then roll the 2 tortillas and  cook for 45 seconds in the microwave. I have pretty much had these  everyday for breakfast and haven't gotten tired of it due to the  delicious habenero sauce I put on top...I am thinking of doing this for  breakfast every other day due to just watching fat, sick, and nearly  dead but since everything in this breakfast burrito is pretty much  healthy except maybe the cheese I am debating whether I really have to  do this since it gives me a great amount of protein for the day. Also I  have read that dark leafy greens have vitamin K which is a blood  coagulent so I also make a cinnamon-ginger tea to counteract the vitamin  K's coagulating effects a little bit and have that every morning too  due to fact that I drink a lot of dark leafy green smoothies in addition  to the supereggs. But back to my original question: Any better priced  equally good juicers?

Oh and one more question...my family does  NOT like green smoothies. I have given them green smoothies with extra  fruit and they still don't like it. I found some advice to add a lot of  orange juice to green smoothies and then gradually reduce the amount of  OJ once they get used to the smoothies. I tried this and they still  didn't like it, maybe I'm buying the wrong OJ, or maybe they really just  can't stand the color or the little taste of greens, I don't know...I  think I'll probably buy a different higher quality OJ next time. My  question: any advice on this? Maybe add a different type of juice or  even soda and then transition from soda to juice? I know my family likes  OJ though. What is a really good green smoothie for OJ or any other  type of juice? I guess I am not a good taste tester for the degree of  deliciousness of fruits/juice ratio over dark leafy greens since I am so  used to green smoothies that I hardly need any fruit to taste the  fruit. I mean the green smoothie I gave to my family tasted so fricken  sugary and orangy that I could hardly stand it yet all they tasted was  the greens...our taste  buds are miles apart now. Any other advice?


----------



## tweakz (May 13, 2014)

People are doing face exercises now to eliminate those saggy chins to make up for not chewing their food. If you don't crave or like something: it's probably because it doesn't have cocaine, morphine, or heroin in it.  Seriously though: we don't crave super foods because they are like taking nutrient overdoses if we over do them. They're better than supplements but the whole 'we are deficient in everything due to factory farming' is BS. When people start getting heart burn; they can come around to greens or trust the pharma industry and take a pill.


----------

